# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  A new logo sketch

## MCB

I thought about a more calm and relaxing logo with a blur cloud. I guess it would be better because of the subject of the site.

Anyway it's just a sketch for fun, take a look  :wink2: 



Click here if the image don't show up!

----------


## Barbizzle

that's sweet. It looks a little spooky though. Could you baby put it in a sepia tone?  I think that would convey the dreamy feeling and brighten it up.

----------


## wasup

I don't think sepia tone would fly too well with that.  I think that's the first banner that I've seen so far that's past the level of "barely acceptable" that I've seen someone submit, good job.  I don't think that banner fits the forum's theme though, but it could be good for a sig (if you scaled it down maybe cropped a bit so it looked more signaturey).

----------


## Howie

> _Originally posted by Eric Estrada_
> *I don't think sepia tone would fly too well with that.  I think that's the first banner that I've seen so far that's past the level of \"barely acceptable\" that I've seen someone submit, good job.  I don't think that banner fits the forum's theme though, but it could be good for a sig (if you scaled it down maybe cropped a bit so it looked more signaturey).*



I agree. 

I like it personally.!!!
But as far as a overall theme, it seems a little on the dark side of things.

I think the written part is much more personal and looks better than the typed version we currently have. IMO   :smiley:

----------


## Leelu

i like it a lot, albeit it may be a tad spooky for the subject. But at the same time it conveys a spooky, surreal atmosphere that I feel in a lot of dreams.

----------


## Barbizzle

I was thinking maby a blue woudl look nice?

----------


## Howie

> _Originally posted by Barbizzle_
> *
> 
> I was thinking maby a blue woudl look nice?*



That does make a difference.
What of implementing a moon or something to signify night. Although it looks like night. I think there is a lot of room for more surrealism.
More abstract like our subconscious.   :smiley:

----------


## MCB

[quote]

That does make a difference.
What of implementing a moon or something to signify night. Although it looks like night. I think there is a lot of room for more surrealism.
More abstract like our subconscious

I liked the blue tone, really great, I'll try to put a moon and see  :wink2:

----------


## MCB

Here it goes with a moon:



And here is something nonsense:

----------


## Howie

That darker blue is fantastic.  And the moon definitely adds a mood to the seen.
I ,myself like the little entanglement in the corner to advocate some abstract in the scenario.

The low layer clouds parallele with the WRITTEN dream Views and the broken tree branch. It is very well proportioned.

----------


## Barbizzle

I love the first one so much.

----------


## nina

Um. It looks like a scene straight out of "The Ring"

It scares me.

----------


## Howie

> _Originally posted by Aquanina_
> *Um. It looks like a scene straight out of \"The Ring\"
> 
> It scares me.*




Is that the _Ring_ pertain to you as getting married or the movie?   ::wink::

----------


## nina

[quote]

Is that the _Ring_ pertain to you as getting married or the movie? 

Jason Howetzer Collette (yeah apparently your middle name is now Howetzer)...you know darn well I meant the movie.  :wink2:

----------


## Lomebririon

This logo sorta reminds me of that Dawson's Creek show.  ::|:

----------


## phoenelai

> _Originally posted by MCB_
> *Here it goes with a moon:
> 
> *



I like the aliens hanging out in the fields waiting for a saucer cab ride! 
Excellent!   ::goodjob2::

----------


## Howie

> _Originally posted by phoenelai_
> *
> 
> I like the aliens hanging out in the fields waiting for a saucer cab ride! 
> Excellent! *



I do think it is cool. And so to is your avatar.
But I am thinking that  this would give the general assumption that lucid dreaming is paranormal.   ::|:  
 ::alien::

----------


## Judia

What program do you use to make these? I was wondering...I am trying to find a good program to create this kinda stuff.

----------

